# 5 Game Losing Streak...



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

What's going on?

I'm going to the game tonight. Highlight of my year 

Minnesota at Seattle. 

I hope they win for me.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Having u in the attendance may boost the hope of us disgruntled fans.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Not quite. Six now.

We're playing poorly, dammit.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

uh, 6 in a row. coaching change "really" helped. luckily smith had his best game.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It's depressing and it's Saturday morning and I wish I could be in bed right now.

:-(


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

We win against Clips stopping the skid!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> We win against Clips stopping the skid!!


Finally and now they need to make it 2 in a row.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Finally and now they need to make it 2 in a row.


VS. the Suns ah?

=/


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

the main event said:


> VS. the Suns ah?
> 
> =/


Aw, dammit I didn't take a look on the upcoming game. But just let's see.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

Gosh... this is frustrating to watch. 

You think Clippers will get that 8th spot or can TWolves end up taking it?


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Aw, dammit I didn't take a look on the upcoming game. But just let's see.


Well, it's a BTB game for the suns.
If KG will get back to controlling the boards and all the other guys like davis,foye,blount and Hassell will be focused, we can take this one.

PS

How sad is it that i don't ever count on Mike james to help us win.


go wolves


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

abwowang said:


> Gosh... this is frustrating to watch.
> 
> You think Clippers will get that 8th spot or can TWolves end up taking it?


We defintley can.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

500 :wink:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Looks like we'll start that next losing streak tonight.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

yep, it will be a maricle if they cane pull it off


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

losses to the hornets and mavs (by 1!) back to back, we need to stop this slide now or we wont be making the playoffs.
cant afford to get any further behind in the west


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

KG's patience is ticking.
it's about to be expired.

i can see him leaving even if we will make the 8th or 7th seed,even if we will be able to stretch the Mavs or Suns to a series of six.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the main event said:


> KG's patience is ticking.
> it's about to be expired.
> 
> i can see him leaving even if we will make the 8th or 7th seed,even if we will be able to stretch the Mavs or Suns to a series of six.


yeah, i think we could stretch either of those teams to a 6 game series, and keep it close... but realistically we're not gonna win the series, meaning we'd have to ge tthe 6th seed... even then that means we'd meet the spurs.
not a good situation, and i dont think after this season KG will be able to take any more.
knowing him, he may give foye that one more season to develop and then opt out if things dont pick up, allowing him to take a cut and play where he likes


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Foye is starting to tick me off. He's played like garbage since the start of the new year. It almost feels like he's closer to next Dajuan Wagner than next Wade.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Another losing streak.

Way to go.


----------

